# Reloading Brass



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

We have been reloading for quite some time now and we have an excess of 9mm and 40 brass. We sell them for 50 bucks for a bag of 1000 casings. Hit me up if you are interested. Steve


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Is this stuff once fired or range brass and has it been tumbled or cleaned?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Once fired, it has not been cleaned or tumbled.


----------

